# NBD! Steinberger Spirit XZ-25! Fretless and MOD suggestions?



## Goatchrist (May 8, 2012)

Hey folks!

So I sold my Ibby SR305 and bought this Steinberger. I like it way better than the SR305, the neck is wider and thicker but it feels good. It sounds good.  I didn't expect the pickups to be "so good"(for stock pickups). It's in mint condition, there's just one little scratch by the pots. 

I will be modifying this bass. I will buy a Moses Graphite fretless neck. I can't wait! 
I thought about refinishing it, it looks so unspectacular/boring in black. Give me some suggestions. I thought about white or natural.

Here some pics:






Scratch:















Family picture! Saving up for the BKPs for the other spirit and the Moses neck.





The burst on my GM-4s is very hard to capture.





Does anyone have experience with changing to fretless instruments? Is it a big help if I let the Moses guy do fretline markers on the fretboard? Is it too difficult without? I'd love the look of a blank fretboard.
If you have ideas for a inlay, let me know! Still haven't decided anything!


----------



## Goatchrist (May 8, 2012)

I will be modifying this bass. I will buy a Moses Graphite fretless neck. I can't wait! 
I thought about refinishing it, it looks so unspectacular/boring in black. Give me some suggestions. I thought about white or natural.
Does anyone have experience with changing to fretless instruments? Is it a big help if I let the Moses guy do fretline markers on the fretboard? Is it too difficult without? I'd love the look of a blank fretboard.
If you have ideas for a inlay, let me know! Still haven't decided anything!

Opinions anyone?


----------



## GhostsofAcid (May 8, 2012)

That bass would look great in white IMO. That's a pretty cool collection of headless instruments you have. Can't really help with your question, I have no experience with fretless instruments and find the idea daunting


----------



## bob123 (May 8, 2012)

Goatchrist said:


> I will be modifying this bass. I will buy a Moses Graphite fretless neck. I can't wait!
> I thought about refinishing it, it looks so unspectacular/boring in black. Give me some suggestions. I thought about white or natural.
> Does anyone have experience with changing to fretless instruments? Is it a big help if I let the Moses guy do fretline markers on the fretboard? Is it too difficult without? I'd love the look of a blank fretboard.
> If you have ideas for a inlay, let me know! Still haven't decided anything!
> ...



I think putting a moses neck would be a bit over kill, but if the cost's right to you, then do it .

Im gassing pretty hard for a fret less bass, but if you' havent been playing one for a while, its gonna hurt if you dont have the fret markers. 

I would get a soft gray inlay for the fret markers (simple enough, and wont be super visible). But as for a traditional inlay, Id say keep it simple.


----------



## Goatchrist (May 8, 2012)

> I think putting a moses neck would be a bit over kill, but if the cost's right to you, then do it .
> 
> Im gassing pretty hard for a fret less bass, but if you' havent been playing one for a while, its gonna hurt if you dont have the fret markers.
> 
> I would get a soft gray inlay for the fret markers (simple enough, and wont be super visible). But as for a traditional inlay, Id say keep it simple.



Good idea!
I don't see why putting a Moses neck would be over kill though. I've got one on my other spirit. Feels and sounds amazing!



> That bass would look great in white IMO. That's a pretty cool collection of headless instruments you have. Can't really help with your question, I have no experience with fretless instruments and find the idea daunting


White with a black Carbon neck would look stunning!


----------



## davisjom (May 8, 2012)

im a sucker for flamed maple. maybe you could get a nice veneer on it and stain it a cherry red?
If not, white is always a great idea!
as for inlays... not really sure. I would check out Daemoness guitars. They have some sick inlays. you may get an idea or two


----------



## Goatchrist (May 9, 2012)

davisjom said:


> im a sucker for flamed maple. maybe you could get a nice veneer on it and stain it a cherry red?
> If not, white is always a great idea!
> as for inlays... not really sure. I would check out Daemoness guitars. They have some sick inlays. you may get an idea or two



Nice idea, but I don't think that my abilities are sufficient. White would be much easier and would fit perfect to a neck without any inlays.

I'm currently still in contact with Steve Mosher about the Moses neck, I want to be sure the measures fit.


----------



## Necris (May 9, 2012)

You can get a lined fretless Moses Graphite neck, it's a $50 upcharge. If you were willingto pay the extra cash and really wanted to keep the board blank but still have fret-lines you could contact them and see about doing side lines only, I don't know if they would do it though. 

As for color, white would look amazing with it.


----------



## Goatchrist (May 9, 2012)

Necris said:


> You can get a lined fretless Moses Graphite neck, it's a $50 upcharge. If you were willingto pay the extra cash and really wanted to keep the board blank but still have fret-lines you could contact them and see about doing side lines only, I don't know if they would do it though.
> 
> As for color, white would look amazing with it.



I'm actually in constant contact since I ordered my Moses guitar neck. 
He told me fretlines won't have an upcharge. 

But yeah sidelines seems like the best compromise for me, I got to ask him that.


----------



## Housty00 (May 19, 2012)

You have NO idea how bad I've been gasing for one of these. UGGGHHHH I HATE YOU.


----------



## MetalBuddah (May 20, 2012)

I played one of those guys at my local GC and totally regret not walking out of the store with it  Also...I have mad envy for that GM-4


----------

